# bow draw weight rules question



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok I could not find it but I may have missed it. Is there a leway for the draw weight ie 60 + ?% for differences in scales?

Reed


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i believe it was 3%


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> i believe it was 3%


The three % is the leeway for a chrono I think......

Havent seen anything on scales.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

GaryM12 said:


> The three % is the leeway for a chrono I think......
> 
> Havent seen anything on scales.


agree on the chrono, but I thought there was something about the weight aswell.

damn where is Sean when you need him:tongue:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I know in Genpop they're always talking about a leeway allowed on scales for IBO, but I'm not aware of anything here in Canuckville..


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I think I saw Sean sleeping with his kitten. I'm sure he'll speak up when he wakes up :zip:

In the FCA rule book, rule 7.3.3.1.1 (Compound) states _"The *peak draw weight* must not exceed 60 lbs."_ There's nothing there allowing for difference in scales and I'm almost sure that's the only reference to it in 7.3.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

If your a bit heavy, just pull back with all the weight on your index finger...problem solved :zip:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Had this arguement with a judge at the FCA's in Caledon a couple of years ago. They told me there was no % leeway. I called BS. Asked for another scale. They came up with one and I was under. Asked them to sign my card and left. They were richard-craniums about the whole thing. It helped that I had Dietmar there at the same time and he covered me. Oh ya... he was over with the one scale.... Imagine how that went :wink::wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Had this arguement with a judge at the FCA's in Caledon a couple of years ago. They told me there was no % leeway. I called BS. Asked for another scale. They came up with one and I was under. Asked them to sign my card and left. They were richard-craniums about the whole thing. It helped that I had Dietmar there at the same time and he covered me. Oh ya... he was over with the one scale.... Imagine how that went :wink::wink:


thats the problem, my scale I am under, the shop in Wpg I am right at 60, the shop in Brandon I am 60.8

Ed, make sure I get a good judge at fields


well at least I am over 5gpp for 3d's


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> thats the problem, my scale I am under, the shop in Wpg I am right at 60, the shop in Brandon I am 60.8
> 
> Ed, make sure I get a good judge at fields
> 
> ...


For the sake of Ed looking impartial, I've assumed the roll of shall we say financial adviser to edimp2: Any shall we say financial donations towards national judging can forwarded to the legal firm of Duwe Screwem and Howe. We will ensure all your worries are taken care of. Their also great legal firm for divorces


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> For the sake of Ed looking impartial, I've assumed the roll of shall we say financial adviser to edimp2: Any shall we say financial donations towards national judging can forwarded to the legal firm of Duwe Screwem and Howe. We will ensure all your worries are taken care of. Their also great legal firm for divorces



cool, I will have my people contact your people.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> cool, I will have my people contact your people.


just to let you know ahead of time there will be no tax receipts :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Although not written it has been the norm for most Fita's that 61lbs is over but 60.8 is not so you basically have 1lb grace. The scales do vary, at the Spring Classic this year I weighed in at 60.8lbs and was asked to turn it down, in front of the judge I turned it down a half turn and it weighed 61.4 one more pull and it came in at 60.4lbs, so you can see the variance from pull to pull. I had hoped that something in writing would be put in place to cover this but so far it says 60lbs.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

If you are over, just wait until the shoot is complete and see the result, if you lost, file a protest because the rule is unclear...I am sure you will get a reshoot.:zip:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

GaryM12 said:


> The three % is the leeway for a chrono I think......
> 
> Havent seen anything on scales.


i never thought that they did chrono. i've never seen a chronometer set up at any shoot that i've been to, nor have i ever seen anything about a speed limit being added to the rules or even enforced. i've always figured there was only the max weight.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

XCalibre said:


> i never thought that they did chrono. i've never seen a chronometer set up at any shoot that i've been to, nor have i ever seen anything about a speed limit being added to the rules or even enforced. i've always figured there was only the max weight.


usually chrono at 3d's and but the max weight is for fields .

Reed


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

Reed said:


> usually chrono at 3d's and but the max weight is for fields .
> 
> Reed



I've never been Chrono'ed at a 3D before. And seeing as the Max weight for 3D is 80 lbs, it comes down to the 5GPP being the determining factor.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

GaryM12 said:


> I've never been Chrono'ed at a 3D before. And seeing as the Max weight for 3D is 80 lbs, it comes down to the 5GPP being the determining factor.


Oh, I've been Chrono'd at 3D before plenty of times - mind you that was when there was a 280 rule. But even at the Ontario Provincials this weekend there was a Chrono there. It's important for those shooters below 280, they don't have to follow the 5gpp rule.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

GaryM12 said:


> I've never been Chrono'ed at a 3D before. And seeing as the Max weight for 3D is 80 lbs, it comes down to the 5GPP being the determining factor.


max weight for fita is 60ish:tongue:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Unless you're shooting an a Bowhunter category, then you get the big limit.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

Baldini said:


> Unless you're shooting an a Bowhunter category, then you get the big limit.


In 3D the class doesnt matter. 

FCA 3D rule:

11.11.2.8 Maximum bow peak draw weight
Male competitors are allowed a maximum of 80-pounds peak draw weight, except in TRD (Traditional Longbow) where the maximum is 90 pounds.
Female competitors, and male Junior, Cadet and Cub aged competitors are allowed a maximum of 60 pounds peak draw weight.
Cub, Pre-Cub and Peewee aged competitors are allowed a maximum of 40 pounds peak draw weight.


----------



## thewhitewolf (Jul 22, 2008)

If you do not mind a reply from an outsider the rules we have in UK come un der GNAS and FITa regulations which state that draw weight should be a maximum of 60lbs. However, our scales have to be checked regularly and marked with any differences.:darkbeer:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

GaryM12 said:


> I've never been Chrono'ed at a 3D before. And seeing as the Max weight for 3D is 80 lbs, it comes down to the 5GPP being the determining factor.


if you are goig to nationals in Dauphin for 3d they will have a chrono..

they only use it after they weigh your arrows and draw weight of your and you are under the 5 gr per pound rule...

if that is the case better hope you are not over 280fps...


----------

